# Improvised Slip 'N Slide at Mass. State Police Academy under investigation



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Side note: The video below contains the aforementioned incident at New Braintree, then a second part of the video shows a incident involving a Statie involved in a fight where you can clearly see the Trooper pretty much gets ganged up on by a whole bunch of "woman" who Can't Understand Normal Thinking. 

*NEW BRAINTREE, Mass. —*
Two employees of the Massachusetts State Police are on leave and the state police are investigating a trainee at the state police academy sliding through a watered-down hallway like on a child's Slip 'N Slide.

Video obtained by 5 investigates shows the incident, which features a shirtless trainee, wearing a helmet, sliding on his stomach down the hallway.

State police said they placed two academy employees on a term of paid leave lasting up to five days pending a duty status hearing when it will be decided whether they should be suspended while an internal investigation continues, and if so, if they should be suspended with or without pay.

"(Monday) the Department relieved two members of duty for failing to intercede in a potentially unsafe and unofficial activity in which several trainees were engaged. Both Department members had an obligation to end the activity, which had no place or purpose in a professional training setting, and failed to do so," state police spokesperson David Procopio said in a statement.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

One academy, one standard. Don't need a special school to learn how to wear a silly hat.
This looks like fun. Did they run out of other scandals to investigate?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Those guys where Marines, "Hey guys, check this shit out!"


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Wait until they find the guy who leaked the video.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Talk about a really shitty organization…


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

RodneyFarva said:


> Wait until they find the guy who leaked the video.
> View attachment 10703


How did a cellphone even get to the deck? Makes me think it was one of the actual Troopers who were recording it.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

DPH1992 said:


> How did a cellphone even get to the deck? Makes me think it was one of the actual Troopers who were recording it.


I thought the exact same thing. My 1st thought all day long is what a bunch of morons.
We've said it ad nauseum here to newbies.
it's the phone, videos, technology social media and one's inability to stay off it and keep a low profile that will jam you up all day long. I'm beginning to see it in my own dept. And the immaturity that is walking through th doors. Case in point!


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

kdk240 said:


> I thought the exact same thing. My 1st thought all day long is what a bunch of morons.
> We've said it ad nauseum here to newbies.
> it's the phone, videos, technology social media and one's inability to stay off it and keep a low profile that will jam you up all day long. I'm beginning to see it in my own dept. And the immaturity that is walking through th doors. Case in point!


Most people at my department who have Instagram have it on private and only allow very close friends and family follow them. Best thing to do is just not have any of it, but I know that’s not practical with how we all communicate nowadays.

Because the thing is, if you have your Instagram or Facebook on Public and not Private. Some jackass will come along eventually and try to find something on your profiles to jack you up..


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Slip n' slide incident is just simple goof's. Nothing to see here. Trooper mixing it up with aggressive females is sheer poor judgement though.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

FAPD said:


> Slip n' slide incident is just simple goof's. Nothing to see here. Trooper mixing it up with aggressive females is sheer poor judgement though.


Agreed, I guarantee you internally the MSP are nowhere near as outraged as they are making it seem like they are with the media. They’re just going along with the spiel right now “Oh this is Horrible! Unacceptable, this will be addressed!”.. when in all reality they’re probably saying to themselves, for fuck sake, can everyone relax and not make everything a huge issue..


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

DPH1992 said:


> Agreed, I guarantee you internally the MSP are nowhere near as outraged as they are making it seem like they are with the media. They’re just going along with the spiel right now “Oh this is Horrible! Unacceptable, this will be addressed!”.. when in all reality they’re probably saying to themselves, for fuck sake, can everyone relax and not make everything a huge issue..


Then they should just say that. The feigned outrage and promises of investigation are just bullshit to appease people that don't care one way or the other. Just say it's a big nothing and move on.



Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hush said:


> Then they should just say that. The faint outrage and promises of investigation such as bullshit to appease people that don't care one way or the other. Just say it's a big nothing and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


In an ideal world: Yes

But we don’t live in that type of world unfortunately.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I need to clean that up when I'm not driving, but this can be an ideal world. All it takes is somebody in leadership with a set of balls to just tell the truth instead of pretending to play along with the fake outrage by people who will hate you no matter what answer you give.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hush said:


> I need to clean that up when I'm not driving, but this can be an ideal world. All it takes is somebody in leadership with a set of balls to just tell the truth instead of pretending to play along with the fake outrage by people who will hate you no matter what answer you give.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Preaching to the choir my friend.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

DPH1992 said:


> Preaching to the choir my friend.


That's why I have very little confidence in police leadership in massachusetts. The Chiefs and brass are all political want to be hacks. They should take a page from the Florida sheriff's

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

the main issue, is that it got leaked. As I was trying to convey earlier right , wrong or.otherwise, Someone should have known better than to post it. Everything both good and bad comes back somehow to bite us.and its almost always always going to have a negative spin on.it. it's just the shit hole world we are now in.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

DPH1992 said:


> How did a cellphone even get to the deck? Makes me think it was one of the actual Troopers who were recording it.


That’s for sure. No way a recruit had a phone on them.


----------



## unexpo (Feb 6, 2017)

Can’t wait to find out who the DI was that leaked it


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Wait a second.. it all makes sense now. The MSP purposely released this so they could deflect from the Theater District Beatdown. I don’t know why I didn’t think of that before. What better way to deflect from A&B than to post a video of trainees treating New Braintree like Canobie Lake Park.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Meh. No one was wearing a hat.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> Meh. No one was wearing a hat.


Did you want Cadet Slip n Slide to wear the bobby's hat from the commandant's office?


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Goose said:


> Did you want Cadet Slip n Slide to wear the bobby's hat from the commandant's office?


perhaps the russian police hat from the front entry


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

They used a crash helmet! ☺


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

FAPD said:


> Slip n' slide incident is just simple goof's. Nothing to see here. Trooper mixing it up with aggressive females is sheer poor judgement though.


At least these guys got their safety gear on!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Sooty said:


> They used a crash helmet!


That's a helmet, not a hat...

But if you've held or seen the inside of a bobby hat...


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

In MY DAY…


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dateline New Braintree; There are currently 5 separate investigations in progress at the MSP Academy involving unauthorized activities by recruits. Videos recently discovered by PUSS TV show scandalous actions by recruits and staff alike. One undated video shows a recruit making jokes about Morons. This joke is said to be totally offensive to morons everywhere and thus the recruit appears to be a biased bigot who has no place in law enforcement. Another video shows a recruit failing to wear shower shoes as he enters a shower area. His nudity is not shown, but his bare feet are clearly visible, thus the potential spread of fungus and life threatening germs. The third video has a potential Trooper scratching while at attention and his DI ignoring it. We've already demanded a written explanation of this dereliction of duty on the part of the DI. Another shows a recruit, 3 days before entering the Academy drinking a beer. Lastly, Several recruits are seen laughing at something an instructor said, though exactly what was said is unclear, it's probably another one of those terrible Moron jokes.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

😂😂😂

Ohhhh you've been missed Kilvy!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm always lurking.


----------

